# Type of Riding and Discipline



## Runninghot88 (May 26, 2012)

Hi there  I was wondering whag type of disciplines everyone does and whether they compete or not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## callidorre (Dec 7, 2011)

Hunter/Jumper and Trail Riding.

I did a judged pleasure ride this year for the first time. We got 5th out of about 30 riders in the novice division.

My horse and I also had our first schooling shows ever this year. We showed three times in beginner equitation. I want to eventually show my horse Kaiba in hunter classes too, but we've got some more work to do before he moves like a hunter (spent most of his life as a trail horse with no real ring training).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaberto (Nov 13, 2012)

My wife did/wants to do again trail, western, and English. Yes she competed.
(I am trying to get 5 min posts to contact another user)


----------



## Randella (Dec 13, 2011)

I do dressage, hunter/jumper, and am currently trying my hand at western! Have shown in dressage, and I'm aiming to try a couple different shows next spring! 

And all the above are ridden on my trusty OTTB gelding, believe it or not!


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

I mostly just do schooling (ie. take lessons) in English. I'm not specialized, and they are the typical lessons where you w/t/c and do some jumping. I did my first show at my barn for the Halloween horse show. I got 5th for Flat and 5th for Jumpers. I have no real interest in actually showing, but these barn shows are fun. 



Gaberto said:


> My wife did/wants to do again trail, western, and English. Yes she competed.
> (I am trying to get 5 min posts to contact another user)


A good place to post is the introduction section  Welcome other new users.


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

Oh jeeze. I haven't done any competitions in a long time but I used to barrel race, head, and do halter shows. I'll probably get back into it once I have the right horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Dressage for me at the moment, and yes I compete


----------



## heymckate (Nov 23, 2010)

Hunter/jumpers here! Also on my trusty OTTB.  He's still learning though... a bit green around the edges!


----------



## afatgirlafathorse (Feb 21, 2012)

Even though she has been "sort of" under saddle for about four years now (ie - inconsistent riding mostly!), she is still pretty green so we are just working on basic stuff - but I dream of doing dressage with her. And we love trails. Any shows we have gone to at this point have been strictly for the change to see and experience things... we have competed at an AQHA intro show (yes, she is a draft cross, there were open classes) and showed halter and showmanship. I rode her in a "pole equitation" class (ie jump standards with poles on the ground in a jump class pattern). We dream of winning a neck ribbon, so we're going to do whatever discipline you can get that in.  And maybe a LDR.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

At this stage of life I'm happy to mosey down the trail. : )
Although, I have to admit some of the new-fangled trail competitions look pretty interesting. Hmmm......


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I compete in eventing, straight jumpers, and hunters (but primarily eventing) with my TB gelding. 

I compete in dressage with my TB mare. 

I also do reining with my Arabian mare. She was nationally ranked a few years back, but as she was just recently shipped to me, we haven't competed yet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I ride western doing trails, games, and I'm hoping to do some penning and heading if the horse I buy is up to that as well. I'm currently retraining ST though (if I'd ever get the time to go out around my work schedule ;; ) and then we'll be showing games this coming season again. She was trot/canter barrels and poles with times only 7 seconds off winning. So when she's coordinated enough and actually running I imagine her in the money 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QuietHeartHorses (Jul 31, 2012)

I just ride for fun, both western and english. My horse was an eventer before I got him, so I was thinking about getting him back into dressage. I think he would really enjoy having something to do instead of always just trudging around. I know NOTHING about dressage though, so it will be interesting to say the least! I used to jump when I was little, but I can't anymore. I have bad knees that would pack up and move out if I tried anything funny with them.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Currently just starting competing in barrel racing. Gone to 2 jackpots, so very new still! I also pack up and go on pack trips to the mountains with my husband.
In the past I headed and heeled competitively for a couple years, have done cutting and took 2 years and did dressage and jumping! I love to learn and believe everyone you meet has something to teach you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runninghot88 (May 26, 2012)

The reason why I ask if people compete and what discipline is because reading some of these threads is interesting. Especially how a lot say people are not as open to plus size riders and tend to say negative things about them. An observation to me is that if a person wants to ride they should say to hell with what others think. And should not let their size stop them  I have never once been limited by my size when it comes to riding. I compete in barrels in organizations (not just fun shows) and yes I get dirty looks for my size but they put those looks away after we run. Don't let your dreams or goals be stopped by others there is always a loop hole or way around something to reach your end goal 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheLauren (Aug 26, 2012)

I just started taking English riding lessons again after a long hiatus. No plans to compete.


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Currently we're doing Hunter/Jumpers. We haven't shown since last spring, but do do local schooling shows just for fun! Next spring we're going to start schooling beginner novice XC, and maybe compete in a beginner novice event in the next year or 2!


----------

